# Sonics @ Orlando (11/8)



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Magic 104
Sonics 96


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Great start by the Magic. Deadly shooting and good defense.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

getting to see this one in the seattle area so we'll see what the magic are looking like.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

What is up with Tony Battie getting a lot of pt. How Brian Hill still collects a paycheck is beyond me.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The Magic are ****in idiots. So many freakin turnovers, shooting 58% vs. Seattle's 37% and losing. Damn turnovers...


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

funnest team to watch in the league IMO.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

That makes their 10th ****in turnover 15 minutes into the game. All the talent in the world isn't going to save you when you're turning the ball over every third possession.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Grant Hill needs to shoot more.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

i forgot pat garrity still existed. i remember him being a decent player back in like 2001.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Sloppy game so far, both turning it over like crazy. Bo Outlaw providing a big lift off the bench for the Magic, Nick Collison doing the same for the Sonics. Both are really hitting the boards.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I don't understand all the turnovers. It is getting a little ridiculous. Not to make excuses but I wonder if it has something to do with the new ball. It's not like these guys are all bad ball-handlers or passers.

And Dwight's 2nd foul was complete BS.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> I don't understand all the turnovers. It is getting a little ridiculous. Not to make excuses but I wonder if it has something to do with the new ball. It's not like these guys are all bad ball-handlers or passers.
> 
> And Dwight's 2nd foul was complete BS.


 The ball could have a little to do with it, but there are an awful lot of poor decisions being made by the Magic. The Arroyo turnover was one I could see being because of the ball, but they just need to make better decisions. And I definitely agree about Dwight's second foul, absolutely terrible.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Nick Anderson in the house...


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Howard gets away with more over-the-backs than anyone.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Garrity looks slow, unathletic and out of shape. Not that he was ever quick or athletic by any stretch, but he looks very bad.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Mateo said:


> Howard gets away with more over-the-backs than anyone.


I take it you're basing that off of one play, because that's a pretty outlandish statement. I agree he probably should've got a foul right there, but Howard doesn't get away with much at all and he gets a lot of cheap fouls.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Battie is getting too much time. Throw Darko in there and lose some games, I don't care. Brian Hill isn't going to take us there in a few years, he won't be around. So he doesn't want to give the young guy time in fear that it translates into loses. Granted, Darko has 3 fouls now, this is more an in general rant.

Dwight Howard with 1 field goal attempt, nice. Seattle was sloppy yesterday as well in the Miami game. Too bad we're just as bad at keeping the ball.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Battie is getting too much time. Throw Darko in there and lose some games, I don't care. Brian Hill isn't going to take us there in a few years, he won't be around. So he doesn't want to give the young guy time in fear that it translates into loses. Granted, Darko has 3 fouls now, this is more an in general rant.
> 
> Dwight Howard with 1 field goal attempt, nice. Seattle was sloppy yesterday as well in the Miami game. Too bad we're just as bad at keeping the ball.


They're doubling Dwight every time he touches the ball. For the most part he's doing a decent job of passing out of it and finding the open man, but he needs to get better at reposting.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I'm not too concerned with this start of the season ... we are shooting the ball great most of the time and defending decent. It shouldn't take too long before we aren't turning the ball over 323 times a game.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Double team or not, Dwight Howard sucks right now... hard. He needs to get his head in the game. Why can he dominate players like Ben Wallace, then struggle against sub par front lines? He always does this.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

6-13 from the line, terrible defense right there leaving Howard out to dry, who subsequently picks up a cheap 3rd foul. Great start to the half.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> They're doubling Dwight every time he touches the ball. For the most part he's doing a decent job of passing out of it and finding the open man, but he needs to get better at reposting.


Not only should he be reposting, but he should be able to get a shot off against two defenders. He should draw contact and head to the line if need be. He can't wait around for single coverage in order to shoot.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Not only should he be reposting, but he should be able to get a shot off against two defenders. He should draw contact and head to the line if need be. He can't wait around for single coverage in order to shoot.


 Good point, and nice blog by the way...


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

I'm interested to know about why does Howard only average around 6 shots per game? So he hasn't develop enough post move to get his teammates trust? I thought this year is going to be Howard's break out year.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

RSP83 said:


> I'm interested to know about why does Howard only average around 6 shots per game? So he hasn't develop enough post move to get his teammates trust? I thought this year is going to be Howard's break out year.


IMO he doesn't have very polished post moves but can score with his athleticism if he gets a deep position. if opponents work hard enough to prevent him getting deep position he can struggle with making his own shots.

He had a nasty dunk a minute ago by the way. I love how it looks like he barely jumps but still winds up flying in the air.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

That just may be the weakest offensive foul call I've ever seen. Total and complete bull****, no other words for it.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Jameer's got us back in this and Grant's playing well too.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> Good point, and nice blog by the way...


Thanks hobojoe.

If Dwight is having trouble down low with double teams, he needs to do what Duncan does. I was just watching a bit of the Suns-Spurs game. Duncan will start out 15 or so feet away, get the ball and take it to the hoop. Howard has enough athleticism to do that. No team will double-team outside on a big man like that. Of course, Phoenix collapsed on Duncan as soon as he got close to the basket, or the 2nd big man rotated. Dwight's just going to have to work around it, like the good offensive big men do.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

True, but if you watch when Duncan does that the lane is usually cleared. When Howard gets the ball the lane is clogged. Duncan's lucky to play with such a fantastic supporting cast all the time.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Thanks hobojoe.
> 
> If Dwight is having trouble down low with double teams, he needs to do what Duncan does. I was just watching a bit of the Suns-Spurs game. Duncan will start out 15 or so feet away, get the ball and take it to the hoop. Howard has enough athleticism to do that. No team will double-team outside on a big man like that. Of course, Phoenix collapsed on Duncan as soon as he got close to the basket, or the 2nd big man rotated. Dwight's just going to have to work around it, like the good offensive big men do.


 Yeah, that'll come with time. You have to think he's gonna keep seeing it, so eventually he'll learn how to play with it and still dominate.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

It's been a sloppy game all around, but we're tied up going into the 4th. You gotta take what you can get, an ugly win is still a win. Hopefully we can pull it off tonight...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Carlos Arroyo, Mr. 4th Quarter. The Magic's poor version of Ben Gordon. Off to another good start in the 4th tonight.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

can't complain about the calls.... fortson gets assaulted by 3 or 4 players and gets a jump ball call, arroyo penetrates and sorta gets clipped by collison and goes to the line.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Darko hits a jump shot, and then the next 2 times he gets a good look from the same spot he passes it. why?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

an outsiders opinion, this team is talented as heck but is fundamentally challenged and poorly coached, sometimes you win in spite of those things.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Mateo said:


> Darko hits a jump shot, and then the next 2 times he gets a good look from the same spot he passes it. why?


 No confidence?


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

but he just drilled one from the same spot. usually hitting shots helps your confidence.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

rainman said:


> an outsiders opinion, this team is talented as heck but is fundamentally challenged and poorly coached, sometimes you win in spite of those things.


 I'd say that's a fair assessment. We definitely need some work, that's for sure.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Wow, a couple terrible calls in a row against Orlando.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

This has been one ugly *** game.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

the call on Darko for hooking was atrocius, if that is a foul then Kevin Garnett and a lot of others are out of work. another note, lenny wilkins on seattle radio is dogging Milicic unmercifully.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Hedo!!!


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

wow, talk about stepping up, big shot turko.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Huge, huge shot by Hedo. 

.4 seconds left, the shot counts as 2. 

This will be devestating if we lose.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Ugly, ugly, ugly win. 

27 freakin turnovers, Jesus Christ... 

Like I said, a win is a win, but this team needs work. We're 3-2 though, I'll take it.


----------



## Seattle2Finals (Nov 1, 2006)

we deserved that win


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Seattle2Finals said:


> we deserved that win


 No, neither team deserved that win. Horrible game.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

If the reffing was fair, Seattle would have deserved the win. The refs totally ****ed us over at the end with that Darko call and all the absurd calls on our big men.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Seattle2Finals said:


> we deserved that win


haha .. yeah right ... that damned game should have just been called a draw and let both teams go home. Orlando didn't really win, we just didn't lose.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Of course win is a win and I am happy, but once again we gave up to many offensive rebounds, Dwight played bad...8pts and 10 rebs


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

*rainman*



Hairy Midget said:


> If the reffing was fair, Seattle would have deserved the win. The refs totally ****ed us over at the end with that Darko call and all the absurd calls on our big men.


whether it was the turning over of the ball or the refereeing or the seattle broadcast(Lenny Wilkens) this one was enough to drive me to drink, not that i need an excuse.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Nearly 50 combined turnovers ... yikes ...


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Danny Fortson pushed off on our big man with his off hand every time he went for a shot. I think it was only called once, and the rest of the time it got our bigs in foul trouble. It was so obvious I was going crazy at the refs.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Dwight looked like such a monster in the first game, I thought he ad actually stepped his game up to a new level but now I see that he hasn't really improved much. I'll take the win though but this team's TO rate is ridiculous. If they dont take care of that then they're going to have trouble beating any team at all.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Dwight HAS improved, he's just in a slump right now. He's also being triple teamed every time he touches the ball.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

he's also constantly in foul trouble. And if he gets 2 fouls in the first quarter Brian Hill will basically take him out for the entire half


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Orlando currently leading the league in FG% and in turnovers. :laugh:


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

well, good fg% doesn't mean you protect the ball, so it doesn't seem strange that they'd lead in both.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Mateo said:


> well, good fg% doesn't mean you protect the ball, so it doesn't seem strange that they'd lead in both.


 No but it means if we turned the ball over less, heck we don't even have to be good at protecting the ball, just average, the Magic would be one of the best offensive teams in the league in terms of putting up points. They're shooting extremely well, they're just routinely taking far fewer shots than their opponents.


----------

